# Alligator juniper burl fountain pen



## Bean_counter (Jul 2, 2022)

I haven’t posted a pen in a while so I thought I would. This is junior gent fountain in chrome with alligator juniper burl. This is a pretty hard to find domestic burl but I was lucky enough to come across and get some from @shadetree_1 alligator juniper is native to the southwest and reminds me of my time in New Mexico

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 2, 2022)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 2, 2022)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 2, 2022)

Nicely done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 3, 2022)

Strikingly lovely wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 3, 2022)

Wow; that's fantastic! Beautiful combo of the wood, turning, finish, and pen kit. Very nicely done and I hope all is well on your end!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 3, 2022)

Gorgrousness! Finish?

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 3, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Gorgrousness! Finish?


 Hey Mike it is a CA finish


----------



## Tony (Jul 3, 2022)

Nice work Mikey, you did that wood justice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 3, 2022)

Wow, that is beautiful. I got a couple of those alligator juniper burl blanks from @shadetree_1 as well. Now you made me want to get mine out and make a reel seat or two. I don't have any rods to build but that wood is worth seeing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 3, 2022)

Great looking blank and finish!
Nicely done.
Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 3, 2022)

Outstanding as always. If you hadn’t identified the wood, I might have thought thuya burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 3, 2022)

Very nice. Found a supply of alligator juniper at a wood shop in Albuquerque, but had not seen burl. Incredible

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2022)

Burls are always nice to see. This one is no exception bean. Well done sir.
I need to make another fountain pen soon. I've only made two so far. Thanks for the inspiration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 3, 2022)

The burl in Alligator Juniper is underground, darn near every AJ I have seen and that is thousands of trees have it but you would never know it because as I said it's all in the root ball, years ago they pushed hundreds of them over up here to make more grassland for our elk, of which we have hundreds, so I go out in the pastures and pull the whole tree in cut the branches for firewood and have burl! I've got some burls here in the yard that are 4' in diameter but no time to cut them up, too many irons in the fire right now, friends of mine are chipping the loggers slash piles and setting logs out for me for my sawmill so that is top priority right now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 4, 2022)

Junipers are considered water-hogging, invasive weeds up here in central Oregon. I haven't seen many that have been pulled out by the roots, I'll have to watch for that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 4, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Junipers are considered water-hogging, invasive weeds up here in central Oregon. I haven't seen many that have been pulled out by the roots, I'll have to watch for that.


Same here, that's why the push over, water hogs, definitely keep an eye out because i have seen very few without burl in the rootball!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 6, 2022)

Some of Joe’s alligator juniper in a non-pen form.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 7, 2022)

JR Parks said:


> Some of Joe’s alligator juniper in a non-pen form.
> View attachment 228759


There's more where that came from, just let me know folks !


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 7, 2022)

Do you ever find it all small and twisted and gnarly like Bristlecone Pine and Rock Mountain Juniper?


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 7, 2022)

shadetree_1 said:


> There's more where that came from, just let me know folks !


Will definitely have to put this species on my list when I come through for a visit! Chuck


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 8, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Do you ever find it all small and twisted and gnarly like Bristlecone Pine and Rock Mountain Juniper?


I've never come across the Alligator Juniper twisted and gnarly like the Bristlecone pine but we have what is called Shaggybark Juniper which is strikingly similar to the bristlecone pine in appearance but only outward appearance, bark, twist, gnarly.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 9, 2022)

shadetree_1 said:


> There's more where that came from, just let me know folks !





shadetree_1 said:


> There's more where that came from, just let me know folks !


Joe you got any big pieces, well bigger than pen blanks?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

